# Halloween Free Printables



## Kimber36 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you do not know, a free printable is something you print for free using your own printer. I have two 

The main Halloween Blog is: halloween-printable which offers free printables, news on Halloween free printables from my other sites and free Halloween printables I find online. You can pretty much find everything I have here plus a few dog lovers free printables from my dog site. 

Moms Break Halloween section which I have been adding Halloween printables too since 1999. The newer of these are listed on the blog above as news.

If you need something last minute, there is nothing faster than printing it yourself.
Kimberly

P.S. These are kid friendly sites.


----------

